# Alabama or Florida



## carrionsong (May 14, 2009)

Me and my friends are coming down to Orange Beach// Perdido Keys for the Memorial Day weekends. We will stay in one of those cabins on the little Lagoon. They got a private fishing pier but I want to fish the surf. 

I have been reading this forum and it seems there are a lot of good catches (Pomps, Reds) on the Florida side. 

The Alabama saltwater fishing license costs about $25 for a trip and the Florida one costs $17. I don't want to buy both so I have to choose one side. 



Florida side:

Pros

1) Public fishing pier.

2) The wives can go shopping in Pensacola.

3)More fish?



Cons: The distance from where I stay.



Alabama side:

Pros: 

1) Close to where I stay.

2) Can fish at the private pier on the Lagoon.(It is not licensed)

3) Jetty.

Cons:

1) no public fishing pier



Folks I really need some advices since we only got 2-3 days down there.

This will be the first time saltwater fishing for me.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

if you are staying on little lagoon which is neither in o.b. or on perdido key you have good fishing where you are with less crowds than any other place you mentioned. the closest pier to any of the places you have mentioned is pensacola and mem day in pensacola is not for the faint of heart, gay pride weekend. if want surf fishing go to the pass where the lagoon feeds in the gulf or public beach in o.b. both of which will be crowded. shopping in foley will keep the women busy for days. don't get me wrong i like to fish florida but if you are staying on little lagoon you need to speck and flounder fish there and in the evening go to alabama point with a gotcha or spoon and have fun with the skipjacks off the wall.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I would stay in Bama. 

That drive to the P'cola pier is LONGER then you think. Most likely 2 hours or more during the holiday plus you will have to pay a toll, pay for another Lic. and pay to fish on the pier. 

Yea, you may be able to catch a more varity but if you only have a 2-3 day weekend I would rather enjoy it by fishing there then spending 4 hours in traffic on my vacation. 

Nothing wrong with the jetties. Heck, I have drove from P'cola to O.B. to fish the jetties.

I hate to say it but I think the shopping is better over in FOLEY then in P'cola. You have the factory outlets and a CAN'T miss. The OLD TIME POTTERY. :bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

you don't need a florida license to fish pensacola fishing pier....that comes with the price of admission...but pier will be super packed that weekend i would think. Yes, tanger outlets in foley, al on HWY 59 will probably beat pcola shopping in the wives' eyes.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

the rainbow warriors are all over p'cola beach that weekend - I'd stay away :nonono


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Seachaser 186 (5/15/2009)*the rainbow warriors are all over p'cola beach that weekend - I'd stay away :nonono


IS THAT THE WEEKEND.:banghead:banghead I always get it confussed. Memerial day or Labor day. 

YES, I would stay in bama.

FIVER - thanks for correcting me on the pier and lic. I didn't know and never have worried about it since I always have one. I don't want to giving out bad info. I just was thinking about he saying surf fishing also.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I would stay in Alabama. The ladies can shop at the Malbis or Foley outlet malls or at The Wharf. The men can walk down to the pointat Ft. Morgan and fish the world famous Dixie Bar where they have a better than average chance to catch aBIG bull red that hay can actually keep. There is also a chance that they'll catch black tip sharks, pompano, bluefish or whiting also. Also, if you get tired of fishing than you can always visit the Ft. Morgan Museum and or take a tour of the Fort.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>I would stay in Alabama. The ladies can shop at the Malbis or Foley outlet malls or at The Wharf. The men can walk down to the pointat Ft. Morgan and fish the world famous Dixie Bar where they have a better than average chance to catch aBIG bull red that hay can actually keep. There is also a chance that they'll catch black tip sharks, pompano, bluefish or whiting also. Also, if you get tired of fishing than you can always visit the Ft. Morgan Museum and or take a tour of the Fort. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


 +1......and Mobile St. on the way to the fort is a good stop as well.


----------



## carrionsong (May 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot for sharing all the information. It is so valuable to me.


----------

